
The Real Lesson of Labor Day - tomh
http://robertreich.org/post/1060844316/the-real-lesson-of-labor-day
======
lzw
There are many falsehoods and misrepresentations in this article. Is your goal
here to start a political debate? Wouldn't such a debate have little place on
hacker news? If so, please don't post political propaganda and you can save us
all the effort of arguing for or against it.

